# The ABC's of Chronic Constipation (aka IBS-C)



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

- Updated on 8/22/2018 -

Observations and suggestions to my fellow chronically constipated friends:

Hello everyone! I have been an active member here for a few years now and just wanted to pass along some pertinent information that I've learned about IBC-C, aka chronic constipation (or CC for short). I will be going over everything from the "just eat more fiber" theory to surgical procedures, and covering everything in-between that comes to mind. Keep in mind I'm gonna be honest here and not sugarcoat stuff.

For those who are new here:

*Fiber:* Most doctors will suggest to eat more fiber to help with your constipation. I grudgingly agree that this should be tried first and foremost, and if it works consider yourselves off the hook. Honestly? You people are REALLY lucky..... But if that doesn't work? This is very common with the CC crowd. I'd say about 80 to 90% of us here find more fiber, both soluble and insoluble, just makes us more constipated. Extra fiber is out of the question for me. I took a doctor-recommended fiber supplement for awhile and it was like trying to pass tree branches, in slow motion. Screw that. So if after a few days extra fiber doesn't work, try no extra fiber at all. Zilch. (Easy enough.)

*Water: *You can also try drinking more water, but for me? Drinking more water did nothing for my constipation and just made me pee more. Not good when you're at work all day. In theory lots of water _should_ probably help, but for a lot of us it doesn't do squat.

*Colonoscopy: *If you have been chronically constipated for some time now I think it's important to get a colonoscopy, to check for things like blockage, diverticulitis, certain types of cancer(s), whatnot. If you get put to sleep for the procedure your colonoscopy should be a breeze, and I'm not exaggerating. Always ask BEFORE making an appointment if they put you to sleep or just put you on twilight drugs. If they use just twilight drugs? Call someone else, as it's much better to be out for the procedure.

Now to the actual bowel moving process:

I suggest waiting until the very last minute (if not second!) to go. Sitting on the toilet and trying to go is not a good idea at all. Good way to get hemorrhoids, or to make them even worse. I also think waiting until you can't wait any longer to go is a good idea because one gets better evacuation that way.

*Very important:*

*Supplements: *If you're currently not taking a supplement _every day_ to help you go to the bathroom, you really, really should. Sad to say but chronic constipation rarely goes away on its own. Don't be stupid, find something that works and take it every day. I tried to tough it out for a long time - probably a year or two - and got horrible hemorrhoids (grade 4, the worst you can get) from trying to go, as nothing much would move inside me. (Note: You can also get rectal prolapse from CC.) I've had two hemorrhoidectomies because of this and recovery afterwards is quite painful. I've tried just about everything and normally take & recommend* Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1* (I take 2 or 3 regular strength pills daily).

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/

Note: The ^above^ link has just about everything I've ever tried to stop my CC.

BTW, I'm not paid to plug I.F. # 1. I'm coming up on three years of using it now. It's all herbal and the formula is made by a real doctor. Also, I can eat just about anything I want, as long as I take I.F. # 1 daily.

Now you might be thinking, "'Fluffy,' don't you worry that by taking laxatives every day your intestines won't work right after awhile, or you'll get addicted to the laxatives?" ...Something of that nature? Honestly? *NO*.

*'Is chronic use of stimulant laxatives harmful to the colon?'*

Click on below link to read (it's short):

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12702977

My intestines already don't work right and barring a miracle, probably never will again. It's the ugly truth. I don't mean to be a bummer but I've read very few success stories about CC. Usually? With the "I'm cured!" stories? They are still taking a supplement, something to help them go. If you still are taking a supplement and say that you're cured, you're really not cured. What you are is _successfully treating your condition._ Big difference. Cured in my book means you eat & drink what you want. You're not constipated anymore. You have at least one regular BM per day. You don't take ANY supplements, pharmaceuticals, special drinks/whatnot at all to help you go. You poop like a normal person. You had IBS-C for a long time and now, for whatever reason, it's gone. That's cured.

I think the best hope of an actual cure for most of us is either a series of fecal transplants and/or fasting for at least a week on nothing but water. Or both.

What else?

*Chronic fatigue:* Don't be surprised if you get really tired after your BM's, and thirsty as all hell. And cold. I always do. "Turn up the heat!" Chronic fatigue is a very common side-effect of CC (as is depression). I usually chew nicotine gum, take super B complex vitamins and half a Sudafed a day for energy. I'd take ephedrine if I could, but it's banned here in the U.S. Go figure. Ban something that is natural and push pharmaceuticals on us. It's all big business. There isn't exactly any ephedrine lobbyists out there now, is there?

*Using the bathroom at work:* I have read many stories here of people who do not want to use the restroom at work for their bowel movements. I used to be like this too, so much so I was giving myself enemas every morning before work to try to get as much ick out as possible. I almost always have incomplete evacuation (which is normal for those of us who have CC) and would have to go again sometimes at work. You know what? You gotta try to get over it. GO AT WORK. Bring in something to read every time you go like a cell phone or magazine to get your mind off of it. Listen to music if it helps you relax while you're going at work. Giving yourself enemas before work and/or trying to force yourself to go at home before work so you don't have to go while you're at work can get crazy - it's not good. It would also probably be a good idea to sit down and have a brief but serious discussion with your employer and tell them you have IBS and will need to use the bathroom more often than most. I've brought a note in from my doctor at every place I've worked at since I've had CC.

*Gut flora imbalance: *I probably should have added this earlier, but I have never been formerly diagnosed with IBS-C. Regardless, I believe the root cause of my problem (and many others of us here) is an imbalance in our gut flora. Either an overgrowth or undergrowth of one of the many bacterium inside us. You'd think our brains would just say, "Hey... Wait a minute.... somethings not working right in there" and adjust itself/send signals down to our intestines so they'd fix themselves and run smoothly again, but sadly, no - this is just not the case. CC sometimes seems like a generational curse to me. But in reality for me it is simply a case of bad genetics/hereditary and the result of eating (or drinking) so-called health food: I got my CC from changing my diet from regular American food to about two or three months of raw fruit and vegetable smoothies, made in a blender. Yes, health food ruined my intestines... It's rare, but it happens.

*Overeating: *I really hope if you have IBS that you are not overeating, as it just compounds your digestive problems. Think. Be smart. Eat to live, don't live to eat.

*Surgery:* Lastly, I have read a few stories here of people who have had major problems with their intestines and/or rectal area. Supplements may work for the short-term, but after awhile? Nothing works. Some people get rectal prolapse, get surgery, then get rectal prolapse _again_. Some people are told they have twisted or narrow intestines.... Stuff like that. If it gets THAT bad, and for some it does, when nothing much wants to come out anymore no matter what, then one must consider surgical options. (Important note: Even having part of your colon removed doesn't always help.) I know most of us don't like to think about getting a stoma/colostomy, but when you've tried everything, nothing seems to work anymore, you can barely function and your doctor says that is your best option, then you gotta do what you gotta do. There are also other surgical options that I'm not too familiar with, so that's all I'll say about that.

Thankfully, most of us with CC won't need to get surgery if we take a supplement every day to help us go.

If you have any questions/comments you can post 'em here, on someone else's thread - or - you can always start your own thread if you want to. Don't be shy.

"We are all searching for that magic pill." - Nuffa

Good luck to all!

From your IBS-C cyber pal,

Flossy


----------



## CrazyBiscuit (Jun 21, 2013)

Can Intestinal Formula #1 do anything to help slow transit constipation?

Right now I'm not taking anything for my constipation. I go twice a week. I used to use MOM but I found I didn't need it to help me go. If I waited long enough I could go twice a week without it and avoid the explosive D and cramping.

I don't think I want to go everyday because I think I have internal hemmies and the pain I experience after taking a bowel movement is so bad I have to take opioids to relieve it.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

CrazyBiscuit said:


> Can Intestinal Formula #1 do anything to help slow transit constipation?
> 
> Right now I'm not taking anything for my constipation. I go twice a week. I used to use MOM but I found I didn't need it to help me go. If I waited long enough I could go twice a week without it and avoid the explosive D and cramping.
> 
> I don't think I want to go everyday because I think I have internal hemmies and the pain I experience after taking a bowel movement is so bad I have to take opioids to relieve it.


I would say yes, I.F. # 1 would help with slow transit, I think it has stimulant laxatives in it. (I'm thinking I have slow transit too, when I don't take anything to help me go.)

You know opioids also cause (WHAT ELSE) constipation, yes? You might want to consider surgery to "make that runway clear" down there! They might be able to fix it with just rubber band ligation. I know when I had hemorrhoids it made going to the bathroom harder than usual.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, Flossy. very helpful post.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> thanks, Flossy. very helpful post.


Thanks Annie, I wanted to get a long and hopefully helpful post posted before I start working again and have less time to be here.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good--did you get a new job? still looking? either way, good luck!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I will officially start looking next week. I HATE the whole process, filing out applications and the such. But I need money so I gotta do it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--not a fun process at all. but yes, you're right--gotta do it... good luck. keep us posted..


----------



## Fromthegut (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks "flossy" for bringing "IBS in a nutshell" to the fore again .Very very useful,helpful information interlaced with personal experience.

Great summary !


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

You're very welcome fromthegut!


----------



## braeseven (Jan 12, 2017)

I have to go first thing in the morning with coffee or i'm screwed. Wish I could find something that works as well as good 'ol java.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

braeseven--are you able to drink caffeinated tea? there are some caffeinated teas available--such as the aptly named "morning thunder" tea-- that are very effective for promoting a BM.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

braeseven said:


> I have to go first thing in the morning with coffee or i'm screwed. Wish I could find something that works as well as good 'ol java.


Why are you looking for an alternative to coffee? (Hmmmmmm, I wonder.........)


----------



## braeseven (Jan 12, 2017)

> annie7 said:
> 
> 
> > braeseven--are you able to drink caffeinated tea? there are some caffeinated teas available--such as the aptly named "morning thunder" tea-- that are very effective for promoting a BM.


Thanks for the suggestion annie, i will try to find that and see how it works. I would eventually like to phase out caffeine to try and reduce the reflux as much as possible, but I have a very narrow window in the morning to go and so far nothing i've tried works as good as coffee. It's my first time experiencing this level of digestive dysfunction so I'm still kinda fumbling around trying to get it under control. I picked up some magnesium citrate and will be trying that soon as well.


----------



## braeseven (Jan 12, 2017)

flossy said:


> I probably should add that I have never been formerly diagnosed with IBS-C, but I believe the root cause of my problem (and many others of us here) is an imbalance in our gut flora. Either an overgrowth or undergrowth of one of the many bacterium inside us.


Have you tried an intro diet like scd or sibo to starve the little buggers out then introduce foods one at a time to see what works? Thinking of taking a run at that myself if I can get things moving often enough.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

braeseven said:


> Have you tried an intro diet like scd or sibo to starve the little buggers out then introduce foods one at a time to see what works? Thinking of taking a run at that myself if I can get things moving often enough.


No, I never tried that. If you try it let us know how it goes.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

braeseven said:


> Thanks for the suggestion annie, i will try to find that and see how it works. I would eventually like to phase out caffeine to try and reduce the reflux as much as possible, but I have a very narrow window in the morning to go and so far nothing i've tried works as good as coffee. It's my first time experiencing this level of digestive dysfunction so I'm still kinda fumbling around trying to get it under control. I picked up some magnesium citrate and will be trying that soon as well.


morning thunder tea is made by celestial seasonings and shouldn't be too hard to find. my local grocery store carries it and i live out in the country. i never tried it myself but i've heard a lot of people say that it works. black coffee always helped me go and fortunately it didn't bother my reflux. like you, i had a very narrow window in the morning...

good luck with that and the mag citrate


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

The last few months I have been taking aloe pills, they definitely help sooth my intestines (but don't help much with the bowel moving process). I'm almost out, so I wanted to see what it was like without them before I order more and I don't like it at all! I feel all clumpy inside again after a BM.... I think I'm gonna have to order more.

Best price I've found (for those in the U.S.A.):

https://www.pureformulas.com/aloe-vera-5000-mg-100-softgels-by-now.html

P.S. I just ordered more. (Yea!)


----------



## PixelCat (Feb 22, 2017)

Excellent post!

I love my current gastroenterologist. She said 'I bet you've been told to eat more fibre 100 times!' Yep, indeed. And water? I can't drink much without feeling full.

As for genetics, my poor Mum has a severe case of IBS-D, it's horrible.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

PixelCat said:


> Excellent post!
> 
> I love my current gastroenterologist. She said 'I bet you've been told to eat more fibre 100 times!' Yep, indeed. And water? I can't drink much without feeling full.
> 
> As for genetics, my poor Mum has a severe case of IBS-D, it's horrible.


Thanks!

Yep, our genetics gets a lot of us, sooner or later!


----------



## richgel999 (Oct 25, 2015)

I had really bad constipation for several years, and managed it using small amounts of fiber and 5-HTP. I strongly feel it's due to an unbalanced or weak gut flora. As my gut biota recovered from antibiotics taken for SIBO, my motility steadily improved. I took a ton of prebiotics (Inulin and others) and ate lots of probiotic yogurt (fermented for 24 hours, and I also added raw sugar to the milk before sterilizing it to make it stronger). I had to find the right probiotics for me, which took time and experimentation. Normal store-bought yogurt doesn't do anything for me, and actually makes me feel worse.


----------



## microbe (Mar 1, 2017)

richgel999 said:


> I had really bad constipation for several years, and managed it using small amounts of fiber and 5-HTP. I strongly feel it's due to an unbalanced or weak gut flora. As my gut biota recovered from antibiotics taken for SIBO, my motility steadily improved. I took a ton of prebiotics (Inulin and others) and ate lots of probiotic yogurt (fermented for 24 hours, and I also added raw sugar to the milk before sterilizing it to make it stronger). I had to find the right probiotics for me, which took time and experimentation. Normal store-bought yogurt doesn't do anything for me, and actually makes me feel worse.


This is great. Have you done uBiome? I found it really helpful in determining missing populations of beneficial bacteria.

Also mind sharing which probiotics ended up being good for you?

I'm thinking of doing anaerobic ferments which supposedly are low in histamine.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm trying one less regular strength I.F. # 1 per day for the next few days, just for the hell of it. So just for the record I'll be taking one I.F. # 1 regular strength and one I.F. # 1 maximum strength per day, just for a few days, just to see how it goes. I noticed today I was a lot less thirsty after my first BM.

-It (life) doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Intestines working well on one less I.F. # 1 pill a day. My aloe pills...










....that I've been taking the last several months *definitely* help with that clumpy feeling my intestines have post-BM. I take about 6 pills per day, two with every meal. It's not perfect, but it does feel better inside.

I would like to try to get down to just one I.F. # 1 maximum strength pill per day. I'll probably try one less I.F. # 1 regular strength pill in another couple of weeks, as I need to let my intestines adjust accordingly.

If I can have more normal BM's I figure I could actually apply for employment on first shift. Now? Homey don't think so!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Just a ho-hum *anal update *because it seems like it's always slow on Sundays here:

Tried just one I.F. # 1 maximum strength capsule yesterday and that's it. Boy, I can tell the difference. Stool was kinda hard today, didn't like it. I think one I.F. # 1 max strength and one I.F. regular strength capsule per day is the best bet for me.

...At the very least I did manage to take two less I.F. # 1 regular strength capsules over time.

P.S. I know this is wishful thinking but I would love nothing more than to be a normal pooper again one day!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update. and oh yes--that's the dream of everyone here--to be a normal pooper again !


----------



## mrs.sarah.scott (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for the insightful post! It is aLways simply refreshing to read other people's accounts to prove that I'm not alone!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

mrs.sarah.scott said:


> Thanks for the insightful post! It is aLways simply refreshing to read other people's accounts to prove that I'm not alone!


You're very welcome Mrs. Sara Scott!


----------



## frustratedcguy (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi there,

I've been dealing with C for quite some time now - slow transit to be precise. I thought I had been cured for about a year after I took a round of antibiotics that got me moving for that time, but things slowed down again to my normal schedule of 2-3 times a week (from once a day during that post-antibiotic year). Just a few weeks ago I ate very simple foods (no veggies or fibrous items) for a few days and I started using the bathroom once a day on average for a few weeks. I'm quickly reverting back to my normal slow-transit schedule, and I'm not sure whether to go back to a low-fiber diet or not. I don't feel great on the low-fiber diet, due to the high amount of carbs and low amount of vegetables, so I'm sort of avoiding it for the time being

Any input would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I think I figured it out? I started taking erythromycin pills about a month or two ago for my skin (acne). I stopped when I did my bowel detox, but started again afterwards. I think - perhaps? that the bowel detox cleaned me up inside and now perhaps the erythromycin is kicking in? It didn't change my BM's before the detox, but now? They are different.

In a day or two I think I'll try not taking any erythromycin for a few days and see what the results are.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, erythromycin is a prokinetic and is used off label to stimulate gut motility.

so it could be that it is kicking in --maybe the detox helped with that.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> yes, erythromycin is a prokinetic and is used off label to stimulate gut motility.
> 
> so it could be that it is kicking in --maybe the detox helped with that.


Makes sense.

I take antibiotics on and off every few years, for acne. I always noticed before that erythromycin was tough on my stomach (I should probably say intestines).

This time it didn't bother my intestines at all, until after I did the bowel detox. Now afterwards? I feel it. I even think I could take a little less Intestinal Formula a day, probably one less pill? (Hmmmmmm, I wonder.....







)


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hmmmm is right. it would be an interesting experiment. thanks for keeping us posted, as you always do


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> hmmmm is right. it would be an interesting experiment. thanks for keeping us posted, as you always do


And as always, Annie7, thanks for all the kind replies!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)




----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm gonna try no erythromycin for the next two days, see if it makes a difference. (((I'm bettin' yes.)))


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i'm betting "yes". too. good luck!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm definitely going back on the erythromycin, it makes a big difference and I only stopped for one day.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update. that's impressive that just one day made a difference. i've read posts on here about erythromycin and how it can help with C.


----------



## APR (Jul 15, 2015)

Flossy, I know you had mentioned using enemas at one time. When I was having bad IBS-C issues, I found that a plain water enema sometimes helped if I felt like I was close to having to go, but nothing would come out. It was a bit of a gamble, because if it failed to cause a significant movement, it was apt to make me feel worse.

I seldom use water enemas anymore because I have more issues with D than C nowadays. As an aside, it was the strangest thing. Over time, I was having worse and worse issues with constipation. It culminated in a situation where I was pretty much never going. I would combine Miralax and a senna laxative, and still not go. I probably hadn't gone for 2-3 weeks, when it got so bad with severe constipation and nausea that I went to the ER out of fear that I had an obstruction. I didn't, but I was backed up, so they told me to take a dose of magnesium citrate along with stool softener. The magnesium citrate made me feel really horrible and didn't cause any significant bm--just some liquid came out.

Finally, I had a bout of severe cramps and D. After that, my IBS changed to where I had alternating C and D.

I certainly wouldn't regard this as being "cured". I continued to have bad IBS issues that I believe are only somewhat better now because I take Miralax daily. But to be honest, I would rather tend more toward D than C, so I feel your pain. Plus, I found that getting a bidet toilet seat attachment reduced the severe irritation and hemorrhoid problems from excessive wiping.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

APR said:


> Flossy, I know you had mentioned using enemas at one time. When I was having bad IBS-C issues, I found that a plain water enema sometimes helped if I felt like I was close to having to go, but nothing would come out. It was a bit of a gamble, because if it failed to cause a significant movement, it was apt to make me feel worse.
> 
> I seldom use water enemas anymore because I have more issues with D than C nowadays. As an aside, it was the strangest thing. Over time, I was having worse and worse issues with constipation. It culminated in a situation where I was pretty much never going. I would combine Miralax and a senna laxative, and still not go. I probably hadn't gone for 2-3 weeks, when it got so bad with severe constipation and nausea that I went to the ER out of fear that I had an obstruction. I didn't, but I was backed up, so they told me to take a dose of magnesium citrate along with stool softener. The magnesium citrate made me feel really horrible and didn't cause any significant bm--just some liquid came out.
> 
> ...


I always use 100% aloe vera gel (mixed with a little bit of cocoa butter lotion) to wipe with. Works really well down there.


----------



## APR (Jul 15, 2015)

flossy said:


> I always use 100% aloe vera gel (mixed with a little bit of cocoa butter lotion) to wipe with. Works really well down there.


Thanks for the info. I might give that a try.


----------



## ioeides (Mar 14, 2017)

What flossy wrote about fiber-food was confirmed by statistics of the German health insurance companies: Since the campaign "5 per day", meaning to eat vegetables, fruit, whole grain carbohydrates etc 5 times per day, started about 10 years ago the number of patients with IBS-related symptoms has nearly doubled. And the patients could not understand hat happened to them, saying "I always eat healthy food, and the more healthy food I eat the worse I feel." When their doctor told them to eat food they really like, albeit "not healthy", they were feeling better pretty soon.

What do we learn from this? There is no such thing as the same "healthy food" for everybody. Every one of us has to find out individually.

And the same appears to be true for our personal ways to fight or avoid our IBS symptoms. I have been happy with my enema therapies for more than 50 years. Against constipation as well as a warm relaxing colon bath to relieve cramps, air or diarrea.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Happy Easter to all my fellow chronically constipated friends!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, Flossy. and Happy Easter to you


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> thanks, Flossy. and Happy Easter to you


Back at ya Annie!


----------



## APR (Jul 15, 2015)

ioeides said:


> What flossy wrote about fiber-food was confirmed by statistics of the German health insurance companies: Since the campaign "5 per day", meaning to eat vegetables, fruit, whole grain carbohydrates etc 5 times per day, started about 10 years ago the number of patients with IBS-related symptoms has nearly doubled. And the patients could not understand hat happened to them, saying "I always eat healthy food, and the more healthy food I eat the worse I feel." When their doctor told them to eat food they really like, albeit "not healthy", they were feeling better pretty soon.
> 
> What do we learn from this? There is no such thing as the same "healthy food" for everybody. Every one of us has to find out individually.
> 
> And the same appears to be true for our personal ways to fight or avoid our IBS symptoms. I have been happy with my enema therapies for more than 50 years. Against constipation as well as a warm relaxing colon bath to relieve cramps, air or diarrea.


It struck me that this concept--that what is a healthy diet for one person may be different than what is a healthy diet for another person--was brought up in the Whole Dog Journal [but obviously talking about canine diets rather than human diets]. They were debunking the whole notion put forward by dog food manufacturers that their one food is not only complete, but ideal for all dogs of a given age, weight or activity level. The Whole Dog Journal puts out a list of dog foods that meet their standards and presents a criterion for selecting a dog food, but at the same time cautions that a person shouldn't stick with a food that the dog doesn't do well on no matter how good the food is on paper. So, if the food causes diarrhea, for example, it may not be the ideal food for your dog.

The same common sense obviously applies to people. If a high fiber diet or a certain food is making matters worse, it may not be "good food" for the person.

BTW, I am convinced that there are dogs that have ibs!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Natural cure







?

'Factory worker sticks a 1.6ft long eel into his anus believing it could treat his constipation'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4424570/Man-puts-1-64ft-long-eel-anus-treat-constipation.html


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh way too funny!!























where do you find this stuff?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> oh way too funny!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/ushome/index.html

It's my fav website for news because they have a comments section at the end of their articles where you can click on the worst-rated comments... Lots of trolls there, but they're very funny sometimes.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the link


----------



## Jlfeldes (Apr 29, 2017)

I would love to understand what your taking, as I took your advice and bought the IF #1 and have been taking 1 at Breakfast and 2 at dinner.. I think its working. but i also recall you mentioning taking something else like the Aloe..

Can you help me understand because everything you posted is exactly have i have been feeling for over 2-3 years


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Jlfeldes said:


> I would love to understand what your taking, as I took your advice and bought the IF #1 and have been taking 1 at Breakfast and 2 at dinner.. I think its working. but i also recall you mentioning taking something else like the Aloe..
> 
> Can you help me understand because everything you posted is exactly have i have been feeling for over 2-3 years


Hi Jlfeldes -

Good to hear you're trying the I.F. # 1.

I take one I.F. # 1 maximum strength along with one I.F. # 1 regular strength capsule every day, with a meal.

I also take 2 aloe vera gels 3 times a day (which, of course, would be 6 aloe gels total per day). The aloe gels just help my intestines not feel so icky, they help sooth them.

Best price I've found is right here (click on below link to read):

https://www.pureformulas.com/aloe-vera-5000-mg-100-softgels-by-now.html

Right now they are $6.91 per bottle. I just bought like 5 or 6 bottles of them. Hey, I like to never run out of anything.







Note: There is also aloe in the Intestinal Formula # 1, but I like a little extra!

-Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Jlfeldes (Apr 29, 2017)

Are you still taking IF#1 daily or just the Aloe?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Jlfeldes said:


> Are you still taking IF#1 daily or just the Aloe?


Both.

The aloe is just to soothe my intestinal track.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so very sorry, Flossy. your mom was a good person and a wonderful mother. she put up a brave fight and now she is finally peace. she will live forever in your heart and yes, you will both be reunited in heaven. please do take good care of yourself.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

The fact that she raised you to be The kindhearted person that you are says a lot about what a great person she was.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Nuffa & Annie7!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I wish "they" (????) would finally find something to properly adjust the imbalance I believe I have in my gut flora. I think the problem lies right in my sigmoid colon...










...that's where everything seems to slow down. I can't just woosh it out, like in the good ol' days. I'm thinking when someone finally figures out how to readjust it properly it's going to be a simple procedure of sorts, like adding something to a enema that either kills some of the gut flora or perhaps adds to it. I'm thinking some of mine need to be killed off, but don't know for certain - it's either too much or too little. Who knows? Regardless, "high hopes, one day."


----------



## thorova (May 21, 2017)

flossy said:


> I wish "they" (????) would finally find something to properly adjust the imbalance I believe I have in my gut flora. I think the problem lies right in my sigmoid colon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello flossy!

Thank you for telling me about this thread! Anyways, I think I'm having the very same problem - I have a feeling that my problems are primarily located in the sigmoid colon. I've read here that you guys think it has lots to do with gut bacteria - have you tried SIBO diet or sth like that? I'm thinking of trying it to see what happens...


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

thorova said:


> Hello flossy!
> 
> Thank you for telling me about this thread! Anyways, I think I'm having the very same problem - I have a feeling that my problems are primarily located in the sigmoid colon. I've read here that you guys think it has lots to do with gut bacteria - have you tried SIBO diet or sth like that? I'm thinking of trying it to see what happens...


Hi thorova -

No, I never tried the SIBO diet. I avoid milk, whole wheat & extra fiber, but pretty much no matter what? I'm still constipated. (Intestinal Formula # 1 helps with that a lot though.)


----------



## DavidG (May 7, 2017)

flossy said:


> Hi thorova -
> 
> No, I never tried the SIBO diet. I avoid milk, whole wheat & extra fiber, but pretty much no matter what? I'm still constipated. (Intestinal Formula # 1 helps with that a lot though.)


Hello Flossy;

I have recently been using Intestinal Formula #1, and it seems to be working. However I find that its almost impossible to stay hydrated while on it. Do you have any advice to prevent dehydration ? If I take just one pill per day, I get diarrhea, and feel terrible for most of the morning, until I slowly rehydrate and then feel okay by around 2 or 3 pm. Are your BMs very loose, or are the reasonably normal ?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

DavidG said:


> Hello Flossy;
> 
> I have recently been using Intestinal Formula #1, and it seems to be working. However I find that its almost impossible to stay hydrated while on it. Do you have any advice to prevent dehydration ? If I take just one pill per day, I get diarrhea, and feel terrible for most of the morning, until I slowly rehydrate and then feel okay by around 2 or 3 pm. Are your BMs very loose, or are the reasonably normal ?


I drink water throughout the day, but not a lot. I've noticed that I'm a lot thirstier in the mornings and after my first BM. I really don't think we risk being dehydrated, but my mouth is a bit dry during those timeframe(s).

I experimented with the dose for a long time, my BM's are normal in consistency.

Are you taking the Intestinal Formula # 1 or the Intestinal Formula # 1 maximum strength?


----------



## DavidG (May 7, 2017)

flossy said:


> I drink water throughout the day, but not a lot. I've noticed that I'm a lot thirstier in the mornings and after my first BM. I really don't think we risk being dehydrated, but my mouth is a bit dry during those timeframe(s).
> 
> I experimented with the dose for a long time, my BM's are normal in consistency.
> 
> Are you taking the Intestinal Formula # 1 or the Intestinal Formula # 1 maximum strength?


I'm taking the intestinal Formula #1 regular strength. I'm basically a 52 year old newbie to constipation. Ive only been having this issue with constipation for about 2 months, but I'm pretty sure that I'm in it for the long haul. Gastros recommended Miralax and metamucil, but they don't do anything for me. I take them, and wait a few days, and then get really anxious, because I feel myself getting backed up. Finally, I go back to the IF #1. It usually clears everything out after another 12 to 15 hrs. Its not a healthy BM though. It's basically diarrhea. It provides relief, but I'm worried that I'm already dependent on it. I also ordered the Intestinal Formula #3. It's supposed to be milder. Hopefully that's true. Its a liquid. Have you tried it ?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

DavidG said:


> I'm taking the intestinal Formula #1 regular strength. I'm basically a 52 year old newbie to constipation. Ive only been having this issue with constipation for about 2 months, but I'm pretty sure that I'm in it for the long haul. Gastros recommended Miralax and metamucil, but they don't do anything for me. I take them, and wait a few days, and then get really anxious, because I feel myself getting backed up. Finally, I go back to the IF #1. It usually clears everything out after another 12 to 15 hrs. Its not a healthy BM though. It's basically diarrhea. It provides relief, but I'm worried that I'm already dependent on it. I also ordered the Intestinal Formula #3. It's supposed to be milder. Hopefully that's true. Its a liquid. Have you tried it ?


No, I never tried that but that sounds like something you should definitely try because of what you said (it's milder).

If one I.F. # 1 give you diarrhea, have you ever tried just senna pills and/or docusate sodium (aka stool softener) instead? They are both inexpensive. Aloe pills MIGHT work too. (I take them just so my intestines don't feel so clumpy all the time, but I don't think they help with my actual constipation.)

That's something you only need one pill! Seriously? Wow! I take one I.F. # 1 regular strength and one I.F. # 1 maximum strength every day or I'm screwed. (I think one max strength is equal to 4 regular strength pills.)

If chronic constipation runs in your family, you may very well be in it for the long haul. It seems like that's the way it goes with most IBS sufferers.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Anal update:

I had salad for 3 or 4 days in a row a few days ago, with my meals. Yesterday? I had six BM's before 10 am.







Holy Toledo! That's WAY too many. My body simply can't handle a lot of healthy (raw/uncooked) foods. Health food and bad genetics is what gave me IBS-C in the first place.

Live and learn.


----------



## Fromthegut (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi , using this thread to post my experiences with IBS . I am 43 year old male from South India .

I have had IBS-C symptoms since 2010 -however did not know at the moment it was a functional GI disorder.

got following tests done based on GI recommendation in 2016


Blood tests -normal (ESR -normal) 
Upper Endoscopy - No problem detected (Jan 2016) 
 Colonoscopy - no problem detected (April 2016)
 CT Scan of whole Abdomen - November 2016 Impression of CT scan by Colo-rectal surgeon -> Mild splenomegaly, mild crowning of bowel loops in central abdomen . (? related to adhesion)
 MR defecogram ( November 2016) 

MRI study of pelvis shows : Possible puborecctalis hypertonicity /Spastic perineum syndrome

Suggested Clinical correlation.

Treatments I have tried so far but un-successful in treating IBS include : (please note these are my personal experiences not necessarily general outcome ,guess depends on a person to person basis )

1) *Acupuncture *- 10 sessions - No improvement


Acupressure needles pinned to following reflex points 

Liv3, St44, Sp6, St36, GB34, Ren6, Ren10, Sp15, Yintang, LI11, LI4, TW6

2) *Ayurvedic *- 4 different Ayurvedic doctors - *No systemic improvement *(was able to manage symptoms on day to day basis)

Taken few Ayurvedic herbal medicines on daily basis.

*3) Herbal - Took DR Schulze's  Intestinal Formula 1  Temporary relief -No systematic improvement ,was able to manage symptoms better *

( I need to import this medicine from US -one of my friend in CA bought this and couriered to me )

Taken only one dosage of 90 tablets - Was difficult to import medicine this way so gave up after 1 usage .

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/

https://www.herbdoc.com/intestinal-formula-1.html

4)*Kalari Marma Therapy -Work in progress *

Currently working on Kalari Marma Therapy - Massage treatment using Kalari Marma points (by Kalari Master from Kerala)

http://www.ayurvedayogavilla.com/kalari/secrets-of-marma/

*5) Pre/Pro biotics -No systematic improvement ,was able to manage symptoms better *

Tried various with differing results

https://www.scitechnol.com/probiotics-and-its-effect-on-slow-colonic-transit-iCFw.pdf

Mainly Danone -its available widely in this part of the world.

*6) Organic food supplements/medicines - No systematic improvement (was able to mitigate bloating etc) *

https://www.organicindiashop.com/organic-supplements/constipation-relief-150.html

http://www.organicindia.com/

https://us.organicindia.com/products

*7) Others -Magnesium oxide supplements No systematic improvement (was able to mitigate bloating etc) *

Tried

http://www.amazon.in/Healthvit-Magnesium-Oxide-400-Capsules/dp/B00TQL4P9G/ref=sr_1_3/262-1743532-6175840?ie=UTF8&qid=1498370126&sr=8-3&keywords=healthvit+magnesium

Took bowel care and Triphala capsules

*8) Kettle Bell- Bought 8 KG Kettle Bell ,tryiing out few exercises (Work in progress)*

https://solvingtheibspuzzle.com/how-this-one-exercise-helps-my-ibs-in-a-few-minutes-a-day/

Got this video :






Should try the "Squat" to see if this improves symptoms !

9) *Frequencies* -Keep listening once in while every day - sometimes feeling relief (though temporary)

Some frequencies when listed to will help healing

1) Bi-Natural beats

2) Schumann resonance

3) RIFE frequencies

4) Isochronic tones




































*10) Yoga and Mudras - Doing randomly -need to practice consistently and often to measure outcome *

https://www.artofliving.org/in-en/health-and-wellness/yoga-for-ibs

http://ayurvedayogashram.com/yoga-mudras.asp

https://www.completenaturecure.com/yoga-and-ayurveda-cure-for-irritable/

http://www.acupressure.com/ (Dr Michael Reed Gach) - Very useful information & tips.

*11) Digestive Tracker *

I also pre-ordered following digestive tracker -waiting for delivery in August 2017

https://foodmarble.com/preorder/

https://foodmarble.com/

https://foodmarble.com/#how-it-works

Hopething this tracker makes quality of life better day-on-day

Hope this info helps . Lets hope one day we have a "Magic pill" that cures IBS once for all & relieve us from suffering


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Good post, buddy & good luck with it all.


----------



## Fromthegut (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks Flossy

12) *Gut flora improvement -Pre& Pro -biotics*

Was taking Pro-biotics on and off ,planning to make sure I take consistently to see if this really improves IBS symptoms

Couple of you tube video ,found interesting - sharing below
















*Youtube -Frequencies *











Restore Healthy Gut Flora / Bacteria Fast! Probiotics Subliminal Hypnosis Binaural Beat Meditation






Healthy Stomach Colon Pancreas Bladder Liver Nervous System Binaural Isochronic Hypnosis






62.50 hz Relief from Fatty liver, Intestinal problems - Isochronic & Binaural






Below excerpt copied and pasted from above youtube video -below

0.78 hz Intestinal Problems, Obstruction - Relief - [Brainwave Entrainment] - Isochronic

Published on Jan 7, 2015

0.78 hz Binaural. 
Associated with Intestinal. Detox (Toxin exctraction) Relief from: Adverse Drug Reaction, Diffuse Myofascial Pain, Hypertension, Intestinal diseases, Intestinal Neuronal Dysplasia, Intestinal Obstruction, Intestinal Polyp, Idiopathic Environmental Allergy, Fractures bones, Fatty liver, Fibromyalgia, Leucine Metabolism Disorders, Listeria infections, Multiple chemical sensitivity, Myocardial infarction, Neuroblastoma, Nephritis hereditary, Nephrotic Syndrome, Neuroblastoma, Paraphilias, Rheumatism Muscular, Serotonin Syndrom, Urinary Bladder Diseases, Urination Disorders, Virus (general).

Intestinal Diseases, Relief - other frequencies: 0.05, 0.52, 0.78, 7.50, 8.00, 55.68, 225.23, 533.63, 652.43, 781.00 hz.

Intestinal Neuronal Dysplasia: that disease related to this frequency means, that this frequency of 0.78 hz is connected to the Peristalsis, which propels ball of food through its tube like earthworms do a similar movement. So in sight of all the connection to this bowel muscle and its rythmic order , it may be a very useful frequency after heavy meals or having not much physical exercise to support bowel while sitting sunken on a seat whole time , working or gaming sitting in front of a table.
Other frequencies to "Intestinal Neuronal Dysplasia": 0.05, 0.52, 0.78, 7.50, 8.00, 32.50, 62.50, 125.68, 250.00, 376.29hz.

Fatty liver, 62.50 hz video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxINk...

*13) Had 21 days kalari Marma therapy just finished last thursday *

See below link and details - Kalari was pre-cusor to present day Marial arts but also used for healing .

Mainly following therapys

1) Kalari Uzhichal - Massage using hands

2) Kachcha Thirumm -Massage using legs

3) Kizhi - concoted decotion of herbs in a bag applied all over body (hot)

above are given to specific marma points










http://www.ayurvedayogavilla.com/kalari/secrets-of-marma/

https://www.amazon.com/Ayurveda-Marma-Therapy-Energy-Healing/dp/0940985594

http://www.ayurvedatreatments.co.in/ayurvedatreatments/index.php/463-traditional-kalari-treatments-or-kalari-chikitsa

*Traditional Kalari Treatments or Kalari Chikitsa*

This medicinal system was originally developed by
kalari masters in order to heal battle related injuries,
as well as to improve their students fighting abilities.
Nowadays, kalarichikitsa can be applied to help a
wider range of people achieve good health. Specializing
in neuro-muscular (sciatica, spondylosis, etc.), and skeletal
disorders (sprains, fractures, dislocations,etc.) the treatments
also help one to reach beyond one's psycho-physical limitations
and are particular suitable for kalari practitioners, but also for
athletes, dancers, and stage performers.
The therapy is based on the precise knowledge of the body's energetic channels (nadis) and vital spots (marmas), the wide selection of medicines, usually homemade by the Gurukkal, is entirely organic. Thailam, or oils, medicated with leaves, roots, barks, and even dairy products can be applied externally by massage, or taken internally. Numerous internal medicines are also available: churnam (powders), kashayam (decoctions), gritham (medicated ghee), etc.Uzhichil, the full body massage system executed by the practitioner with his hands and feet, is unique to kalarippayatt. It is a very powerful treatment, which requires patient and therapist to follow a strict regimen during the whole course. It can relieve serious back problems, and also increase flexibility, stimulate the flow of vital energy, and develop mental sharpness. The treatment is given by the therapist suspending his weight from ropes overhead, and applying pressure with long strokes of the soles of his feet, after the patient's body has been prepared with specially medicated oil. He also makes use of strokes with his hands, as well as some manipulation of the joints and limbs.

Traditional Kalari Treatments

The training of a student to become a master includes the training in Ayurveda and in locating the vital points of the body. A Kalari Guru is not only a trained movement artist but also a professional in Marma Chikilsa for treating general ailments and injuries happening while the training of Kalaripayattu. Kalari has developed a traditional orthopedic system which is widely popular all over the states, especially for the setting of displaced bones. Different types of Oils, pastes, herbs etc are used only by Kalari masters to treat muscle and bone injuries.

Kalari Uzhichal ( Massage Therapy)

The initial stage of preparation of a warrior in Kalaripayatt is based on medicated oil massage known as Uzhichal. The Ayurvedic tradition of Susrutha says that diseases are afraid of approaching a body, which has been foot-massaged, just like animals in the sight of a lion.

Kalari massage is a traditional massage, using hand and feet by applying appropriate pressure on vital parts of the human body. It is a full body massage with medicated oil to stimulate the Marma points on the body.

Kalari massage helps the body in attaining a healthy constitution with flexibility, nimbleness and suppleness. It also enables proper blood circulation and easy maneuverability of the body for twisting and turning. Kalari massage relieves various aches like back pain, stiffness, dislocations, and injuries and also stimulates various bodily organs and systems.

Kalari - Marma Chikilsa (Treatment)

Kalari Marma Treatments at Nithya Chaithanya Kalari is performed by Sh. Murugan Vaidyan who is the master in Kalaripayattu and Taekwon-Do.

Kalari - Marma Chikilsa mainly treats injuries like wound, fractures etc. Marma Chikilsa is mainly performed by a Gurukal who knows about the vital (marma) spots on human body. There are total 108 Marma points in the body in which 64 are considered as deadly points. These points could be used to heel or to harm. If these points are pierced hard, it could result in trauma or even death.

Benefits of Kalari Treatment

10 BENEFITS WHICH CAN BE ACHIEVED FROM THIS TREATMENT :-
Muscle spasm or back tension and Clear troublesome emotions and psychological blocks
Sports people, dancers, body builders, martial arts practitioners and performers who need to keep their bodies supple and in tiptop condition.
Business people who are also asked to perform with demanding schedules and little time to exercise who need to maintain their energy levels and remain focused
Improve body image and encourages you to foster a sense of acceptance of your body
Stimulate the three circulatory systems of the body covering the back and front of the body, every muscle and ligament. The lymph system is the most directly affected creating a detoxifying effect and leaving the client feeling rejuvenated.
The deep kneading action alleviates fluid retention and aids in the breakdown of cellulite
Alleviate the effects of strong exercise such as stiffness and aches and pains
Relieves the deep seated tension that people have often learned to live with
Links mental and physical aspects of the body. This integration encourages self-expression, extends the capacity for mental concentration and cultivates energy and inspiration. These are the ingredients for fulfilling potential in all areas of our lives
Deepens the breathing pattern.

Kalari Marma Chikitsa (Traditional classical treatment based on vital points of the body)

This is one of the most ancient treatment system based on the vital points of the body and it evolved along with the development of martial arts which was essential to keep the country's freedom at that time and all the times where more injuries and casualties were happened. The masters of the Kalari (the combat training school) were good physicians too. They developed a scientific and systematic treatment stream and preserved it through their disciples. As any injury to marma is very dangerous, the Kalari Physicians transferred this knowledge very confidentially and still continues the system.
Raksha Thirummu - Massage with hands and feet for treating different ailments along with internal medications

Kachcha Thirummu - Massage with feet for vigor, vitality, strength and flexibility. For martial artists, sports persons, dancers, etc.

Sukha Thirummu - Massage for relaxation and rejuvenation for normal persons without diseases

Kalari Massage and Ayurvedic Treatment

Kalari treatment is a specialised Ayurvedic treatment most suited for arthritis, rheumatic diseases, backpains, spondilytis, muscular injuries, energy loss, sprains, dislocations, joint paints, disc prolapse correction, paralytic stroke, etc. Kalari Gurrakkal knowledgeable in human anatomy and marma, the vital parts of body effectively detects and cures such damages.

Kalari treatment is done using medicated oils, pastes and tonics specially prepared in Kalari from herbs, leaves and natural oils after diagnosing the sickness and the psyche of the patient.

Special Treatments

Shiro Dhara ( Duration - 7 to 21 days )
Medicated oil is poured slowly over the forehead. Shiro Dhara is highly beneficial in treating headaches, mental tension, Insomnia, Stress and disorders of the central nervous system. Medicated oil is also poured onto the body, which is beneficial in curing neuromuscular disorders, rheumatism and general debility.
Pizhichil (Duration - 7 to 21 days)
A piece of cotton is soaked in medicated oil, squeezed and poured over the body. This is highly beneficial in curing spondylitis, hemiplegia, and arthritis. It is immensely rejuvenative.
Navarakkizhi (Duration - 7 to 21 days)
This is a massage treatment using a bundle of cooked rice. It is a great revitaliser particularly useful in emaciated conditions like muscular degeneration associated with neuromuscular disorders, rheumatism, burning sensation of the body etc.
Shirovasti (Duration - 7 days)
Medicated oil is poured into a tall leather cap that retains the oil on the head. This cures headaches, hairfall, and diseases of the ear, nose, and throat.
Kizhi (Duration - 7 to 21 days)
A cloth bundle containing medicinal leaves and powders is used to massage the body. It is useful in muscular - skeletal disorders, other degenerative disorders and neurological problems. It boosts blood circulation and infuses brightness and vigor.
This ancient and time - tested system of healing is on a path of revival with that of medication and yoga. The inherent beauty of these various process are that it is not imposed up on anybody but a resource to be drawn upon freely and to used according to the unique needs of the individual in his or her particular environment. Our task is to work continuously towards completeness. Completeness of body mind and spirit. Let it be through Ayurveda..

Different Kalari Treatment

The different treatment methods used in Kalari Chikitsa are

1. Uzhichil - It is a complete system, which rejuvenates the nervous and muscular systems of the body and stimulates the blood circulation. Uzhichil is the systematic application of pressure on the muscles according to their structure, at the same time stimulating the nervous stem and the circulatory system. This is done by oiling and massaging the various parts of the body. The practice helps in preparing a healthy body for Kalarippayattu training. It can also enhance the general fitness of a common man. The oil used for Uzhichil depends upon the Prakrutham or physical nature of the person. In general cases, a specially prepared Mukkoott oil is used.

Uzhichil is of two types- one with the hands (Kaiuzhichil) for children, old and people of light build and the other with the feet (Chavuttiuzhichil) for young and healthy persons. Uzhichil is always done so as to minimize the pressure on the heart and on the nerves to the heart, massaging from the waist downwards and upwards to the upper part of the body. The pressure and the force of massage is increased day by day till the 4th and then reduced so as to reach the minimum again on the 7th day. The massage is also done for the face and the head.

2. Kizhithirummu - In this method, specially prepared herbs and leaves are bundled in a cloth bag, known as Kizhi. This Kizhi is dipped into a Thailam (Medicated oil) the temperature of which is determined according to the physique of the patient. The combination of the oil also changes depending on the nature. The Kizhi is applied with certain pressure on the body where there is pain and swelling. Kizhithirummu is very effective in treating osteo and rheumatoid arthritis. This is also useful to treat age-old bruises and disorders. Njavarakizhi, a particular type of Kizhi is used to stimulate the nerves and to strengthen the muscles. Njavara, a kind of paddy having medicinal properties is boiled in Kashayam (medicinal decoction) and the Kizhi is made with this boiled Njavara. The Kizhi is dipped in a mixture of milk and medicinal decoction and is applied all over the body.

3. Nasyam - It is a method of Kalari Chikitsa where the medicated oils are administered through the nose. 'This treatment is effective for sinusitis and other ENT infections.

Kalari and Orthopedics

Kalari has also developed a traditional orthopedic system, which is popular all over the state especially for the setting of displaced or fractured bones and neurological complaints. Here too traditional medical preparations like the herbs, barks and leaves of plants locally available constitute the major ingredients. These medicines are pulverized and made into a paste by adding oil, ghee or white of an egg and put around the area of bone setting. After placing the bones in correct position, twigs will be used as a support to effect immobilization.

The common medicated oil used in Kalari therapy is Murivenna (oil for wounds), which is a traditional folk preparation. An analysis of the medicine used in the Kalari for bone setting and massage will show that the Kalari master of the olden times were influenced by the folk medical knowledge, Ayurveda and siddha medicine.

Who needs Kalari Therapy?

The different categories of people mentioned below can benefit tremendously from Kalari Therapy -
Persons who drive vehicles on a regular basis.
Persons who are engaged in jobs that require minimal movement. (Usually seated).
Persons engaged in adventure sports and games.
I.T. Professionals who are at the risk of constantly being exposed to radiation from electronic gadgets and equipments.
Persons who travel extensively.
Persons suffering from mental and physical stress.

Kalari Therapy helps to check and set right damages, injuries or health blocks that happen to the human body. Kalari Therapy makes the body pliable and supple. It helps to reduce and curb all physical discomfort that can affect the body.

Diseases that can be treated by Kalari Therapy

There are certain diseases that have the best treatments in Kalari Therapy. Kalari Therapy is best suited for -
Arthritis (64 types)
Migraine (which is of 6 types)
Back pain
Disc prolepsis
Spinal chord disorder
Joint problems affecting knees, elbows, shoulders
Back pain, hip pain, menopause and postnatal discomforts in women

Marma & Kalari Treatment

As per Kalari system there are 108 vulnerable parts or marma points in a humanbody and out of these 12 points are considered tobe most dangerous. They are called 'Padu Marma'. The master or Sri Buddha Institute of Martial Arts is an expert in Marma. He can make a cock, a goat or any other animals in an unconscious state with a simple hit in the Marma point. With another hit the cock will be in conscious level without any harm.

In our martial school Back pain Treatment, Marma Treatment, Massage etc. are done with ease.
Back Pain Treatment: We are proud to announce that we have completely cured a number of patients, suffering from, severe back pain. Most of them approached us after undergoing many other systems of treatment for years. The useful period of treatment is around 12 days and the progress is visible even from the third day. We are using specially medicated oils for the back pain treatment.
Marma Treatment: Marma Treatment is a science of life in its entirety, primarily focussing on leading a healthy life. The definition of health according to this method of treatment encompasses the physical, mental and spiritual planes of life. The marma treatment which identifies the vital points (marmas) in the body for suitable pressing and nudging to correct muscular and neurological problems.
Our Master Dr. Suchith has written a book on the science of marma - 'Marma Sastra'. The preface of the book is given by the most revered member of Travancore Royal Family His Highness Sree Uthradam Thirunal Marthanda Varma, in which he has praised the efforts done by Dr. Suchith and Sri Buddha Institute of Martial Arts in the field of Marma Treatment.
The Massage: Here, we are doing both styles of massage Kai Uzhichil (massage with hands) and Chavitty Uzhichil (massage with legs). The massage restores energy, reduces stress and strain, relieves body aches, improves complexion and skin texture and gives a healthy and euphoric feeling. The chronic illness due to back pain, spondylosis, rheumatism, arthritis etc, can be relieved to a great extent with this treatment.
Kizhi, Dhara & Pizhichil: Kizhi, a cloth pouch filled with medicine, heated in boiled oil is applied on the body. Kizhi is useful in removing swells and for the treatment of rehumatism, back pain etc.
Dhara is a method of treatment by pouring warm medicated oil on different parts of the body and head using a particular equipment. Dhara is divided into three-

Moordhania Dhara (Dhara done on head)
Sarvanga Dhara (on the whole body)
Ekanga Dhara (on any particular part of body)
Pizhichil: Pizhichil is similar to Dhara, but no equipment is used, it is done by hand.

All the above articles / blog posts are not the original contribution from author, please consider a opinion of qualified doctor, if you considering this. If you need a advice please contact Dr. Anil Joy email: [email protected]

Thank You,










Main Menu


Home
Submit your Articles
Encyclopedia of Ayurvedic Medicinal Plants
Botanical Dictionary of Medicinal Plants
Dictionary of Medicinal Plants (Sanskirt Names )
Free Downloads - Medicinal Plants images and Details
Frequntly Using medicinal Plants in Ayurveda
Video Gallery of Medicinal Plants
Articles
LIST OF MEDICINAL PLANTS (HERBS) - MALAYALAM NAME
മലയാളതില്‍ ഉള്ള ആയുര്‍വേദ ചെടികളുടെ പേരുകള്‍
Herbal Documents
Buy Encyclopedia of Ayurvedic Medicinal Plants CD Rom
About Ayurveda
Image Gallery of Medicinal Plants
Ayurveda blog
About Ayurveda (Principles)

Key Concepts


VATHA DOSHA AND ITS WHOLE CONCEPTS
PITTA DOSHA AND ITS WHOLE CONCEPTS
KAPHA DOSHA AND ITS WHOLE CONCEPTS
Treatment Branches of Ayurveda
Important Anti Inflammatory Ayurvedic Herbs
Ayurvedic Herbs for Diabetes
Indian Herb Tulsi Can Prevent Swine Flu
Concept of Immunity (Vyadhikshamatva) in Ayurveda
Ayurvedic Psychology an Overview
Ayurvedic Treatment for Hypertension

Resources


Reference in wikipedia about Ayurveda
Reference in wikipedia about Ayurvedic Medicine
Reference in wikipedia about Dosas in Ayurveda
Amazon.com: Ayurveda Books
PANCHAKARMA GUIDE

Useful Links

Medicinal plants of India ; Ayurveda Encyclopedia of Indian Medicinal Plants/Herbs mainly using in Ayurveda with good quality pictures and information like therapeutic usage of Medicinal Plants, cultivation, morphology, habitat, flower characters, Chemical content, parts used, research works etc.

 Image Gallery of Medicinal plants
Image Gallery of Medicinal plants.

 LIST OF USEFUL AYURVEDIC MEDICINAL PLANTS
LIST OF USEFUL AYURVEDIC MEDICINAL PLANTS

 Free Downloads - Medicinal Plants
Free Downloads - Medicinal Plants images and Details

 Buy CD Rom, Encyclopedia of Ayurvedic Medicinal Plants
Buy CD Rom, Encyclopedia of Ayurvedic Medicinal Plants

 LIST OF MEDICINAL PLANTS (HERBS) - MALAYALAM NAME,
LIST OF MEDICINAL PLANTS (HERBS) - MALAYALAM NAME, (മലയാളതില്‍ ഉള്ള ആയുര്‍വേദ ചെടികളുടെ പേരുകള്‍ )

 Tulasi - Ocimum tenuiflorum
Holly basil grown in houses, gardens and temples,

 Aloevera ( known as 'kumari' in Ayurveda )
Kumari is Vrsya, rasayan also hair tonic,

 Curcuma longa ( known as 'Haridra' in Ayurveda )
This plant shows ushna virya and katu vipaka

 Bacopa monnieri ( known as 'Bramhi' in Ayurveda )
In South India this plant used as 'Bramhi'. It improves mental functions so used in in


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

My father, who is 81 years old, is getting constipated now. Yesterday I got a pill dispenser, you know one of those '7 days of the week pill' holders? And put in some stool softener pills in for him and magnesium so he'll remember to take them. (His memory is not too good anymore.)

I asked him yesterday if he wanted me to put it on his dining room table where he always eats, so he'll remember to take them WITH A MEAL (he always complains about pills getting stuck in his throat).

He told me no. As it turns out he took ONE stool softener pill last night before he went to bed (and not with a meal) and said he tasted it for two hours after that, so he's probably not going to take them anymore.

Oh, how this pissed me off. I give up.

"You can lead a horse to water.........."


----------



## Fromthegut (Oct 12, 2016)

flossy said:


> I would say yes, I.F. # 1 would help with slow transit, I think it has stimulant laxatives in it. (I'm thinking I have slow transit too, when I don't take anything to help me go.)
> 
> You know opioids also cause (WHAT ELSE) constipation, yes? You might want to consider surgery to "make that runway clear" down there! They might be able to fix it with just rubber band ligation. I know when I had hemorrhoids it made going to the bathroom harder than usual.


Hi Flossy

whats the difference between IBS and STC -in terms of day to day symptoms .I am beginning to think I have STC .how do we heal?


----------



## Fromthegut (Oct 12, 2016)

Found few videos about pelvic floor


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Fromthegut said:


> Hi Flossy
> 
> whats the difference between IBS and STC -in terms of day to day symptoms .I am beginning to think I have STC .how do we heal?


I don't know the difference but I'm thinking a lot of us who have IBS-C probably also have slow transit constipation? That is, everything just moves through us too slowly... due to (what else?) constipation.

As long as I take I.F. # 1, my transit time seems good, but when I didn't take anything? Everything moved rather slowly.

...That's the best I can do!


----------



## Fromthegut (Oct 12, 2016)

flossy said:


> I don't know the difference but I'm thinking a lot of us who have IBS-C probably also have slow transit constipation? That is, everything just moves through us too slowly... due to (what else?) constipation.
> 
> As long as I take I.F. # 1, my transit time seems good, but when I didn't take anything? Everything moved rather slowly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hartigan (Jun 28, 2017)

flossy said:


> I don't know the difference but I'm thinking a lot of us who have IBS-C probably also have slow transit constipation? That is, everything just moves through us too slowly... due to (what else?) constipation.
> 
> As long as I take I.F. # 1, my transit time seems good, but when I didn't take anything? Everything moved rather slowly.
> 
> ...That's the best I can do!


Exercise - specifically brisk walk - every day for atleast 30 min to an hour - I have been highly recommended this to help improve transit time - and I second that - it has a positive effect at the very least.

Every IBS-C must do this I feel. It helps for sure.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hartigan said:


> Exercise - specifically brisk walk - every day for atleast 30 min to an hour - I have been highly recommended this to help improve transit time - and I second that - it has a positive effect at the very least.
> 
> Every IBS-C must do this I feel. It helps for sure.


I think I answered this in another thread that you posted, but I already walk my dad's dog just about every day. It doesn't help my CC, but I'm glad it works for you.


----------



## Hartigan (Jun 28, 2017)

flossy said:


> Observations and suggestions to my fellow chronically constipated friends:
> 
> Hello everyone. I have been an active member here for a few years now and just wanted to pass along some pertinent information that I've learned about chronic constipation (or CC for short). I will be going over everything from the "just eat more fiber" theory to surgical procedures, and covering everything in-between that comes to mind. Keep in mind I'm gonna be honest here, and not sugarcoat stuff.
> 
> ...


I read this again today - scary stuff I must say flossy!

Why on earth did you avoid supplements for that long?

You said your mother & grandmother both had diagnosed IBS-C and lived to 79 and 93 respectively...at what ages did they develop this problem i.e how long did they have to deal with it -were they on regular laxatives and for how long? How did they manage their condition specially in their old age?

I still find it very hard to believe that this thing has a normal life expectancy...! If it can cause hemorrhoids this bad - how does it not damage the rest of the colon internally? Torsion & Volvulus risks are another concern....the life expectancy facts must be incorrect I feel...

Wish you well buddy!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hartigan said:


> I read this again today - scary stuff I must say flossy!
> 
> Why on earth did you avoid supplements for that long?
> 
> ...


Q) Why on earth did you avoid supplements for that long?

A) I had 45 years of normal BM's, I really thought it would just go away on its own. And it DID go away for a couple of months, but came roaring back after that. It's certainly looking like, "Till death do us part" now. Plus I definitely think there is a denial stage when it first hits most of us. I see it all the time here. You think it's gonna go away on it's own, but if it runs in your family? Most likely not.

Q) You said your mother & grandmother both had diagnosed IBS-C and lived to 79 and 93 respectively...at what ages did they develop this problem i.e how long did they have to deal with it -were they on regular laxatives and for how long? How did they manage their condition specially in their old age?

A) I don't know how long either of them had it, I'm thinking my mom? Most of her life and my grandma I have no idea - she never mentioned it to me. Both of them are no longer with us (deceased) so I cannot ask them. My mom had BM's about every two or three days, I asked her about a year or two ago. She just passed away in May, so I was cleaning out one of her cupboards and found out that she took ducolax. Grandma? No idea, but she most likely took laxatives too.

Q) If it can cause hemorrhoids this bad - how does it not damage the rest of the colon internally?

A) I can't answer the second part of your question, but I will say that CC obviously doesn't give everyone hemorrhoids, but some of us do indeed get them. CC left untreated puts a lot of strain down there. I also noticed that my parents have had Preparation H (not recommended) in their medicine cabinet since I was a kid, so I'm thinking my hemorrhoids were from hereditary too. "Just about everything in life - good and bad - is genetics." You'll learn this once ya get a bit older.

There is a guy who posts here from time to time who was on Linzess for years. He told me he would have (get this) about "22 BM's every morning." Yes, 22. Obviously he would go back and forth to the bathroom all morning long. He did this for years and years. He told me he wasn't exaggerating on the BM count, then about two years later he said he was a little bit. Even if it was half that? Around 12, say? I told Annie he should have changed his screen name to *Iron Rectum* because going that much would have KILLED me down there.







I finally got him to try Intestinal Formula # 1 almost a year ago and as far as I know, he's still on it.

Okay, I think that's everything.

Wish you well too.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

A repairman just came into my apartment and replaced a ventilation fan in my bathroom.

I talked with him a little bit, got to talking about IBS. I think he said he does sewer work normally under a union, but does handyman stuff on the side. He said he has a few guys with IBS he works with. I asked him where they "go" at.... He said they just have to use porta potties - they even bring wipes with them. I was like NO WAY.







A porta potty?!? I need a normal freakin' bathroom when I go, somewhere I at least feel comfortable. A porta potty every day, over and over again, week in and week out? That is rough! Not for me.

Those are real men!

...I guess I am not.(...or not yet.







)

P.S. I don't know what ^that^ last comment means either!


----------



## Hartigan (Jun 28, 2017)

I wonder flossy, wouldn't it be a lot easier to just do a regular large volume enema every morning?

That would probably prevent lot of painful situations like incomplete evacuation, pelvic pains due to pfd, bloating, impactions etc..

I was looking at how to safely do a large volume enema at home on youtube & came across many folks who do this as part of their daily routine...I was surprised tbh...

I had a fleet enema twice at hospital when my IBS-C first hit & have never felt more relaxed as I did afterwards...was snoozing on the way home....!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i could never do the porta potty thing. i needed total privacy when i had to go--my own bathroom with the door shut. that was the only way i could relax enough to go. i couldn't even go in the stalls at work. not private enough with everyone coming in and out. i could never go at other people's houses either.

besides, porta potties are just gross --the smell, the flies etc ewwww


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hartigan said:


> I wonder flossy, wouldn't it be a lot easier to just do a regular large volume enema every morning?
> 
> That would probably prevent lot of painful situations like incomplete evacuation, pelvic pains due to pfd, bloating, impactions etc..
> 
> ...


Before I started taking Intestinal Formula # 1 I used to do an enema every day before work, but I really don't like them. They make me have to pee like crazy for hours afterwards.... not for me.

Also my incomplete evacuations are never painful.

There was a guy who posted here not long ago that said he does them every day, has been for years. Never takes anything ever, just does daily enemas. If it works for ya? Good!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> i could never do the porta potty thing. i needed total privacy when i had to go--my own bathroom with the door shut. that was the only way i could relax enough to go. i couldn't even go in the stalls at work. not private enough with everyone coming in and out. i could never go at other people's houses either.
> 
> besides, porta potties are just gross --the smell, the flies etc ewwww


Years ago, before I had CC, I went to the beach. Normally there is bathrooms there but it was earlier in the year, I think May? And they were all still locked up, I guess until summer officially started. There was ONE porta potty there. I said to myself, "Ut-oh!" opened it up and it was just plain disgusting inside, I kid you not - feces and TP everywhere. Super gross. I didn't use it and got outta there but quick. Some older lady was talking to her daughter nearby and said to her, "Maybe I can just use that?" I jumped in on the conversation and told her don't even open that door! It was that bad. "What is seen cannot be unseen!"


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, i've read posts, too, from people who've done large volume enemas daily for years and it works for them.

i used to do them occasionally but i had trouble getting all the water out (maybe because of pfd??) and it would just slosh around inside me for the rest of the day, which was a miserable feeling so i stopped doing them.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

flossy-- love that pic!!

and yes you are so right!

also--what can be smelled cannot be unsmelled!!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I can't find the post anymore to give the person credit (sorry!), but someone posted the link to this story under General Discussion. It is not a new article but still gives me a glimmer of hope:

*Faecal transplants: 'My dad's poo saved my life'*

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/lifestyle/health/body-soul-daily/faecal-transplants-can-restore-health--soon-we-might-be-popping-crapsules/news-story/7c91f280dcd8954d06d720acfbef8721

P.S. If interested, we have a FMT section of the board here.....

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/100-fecal-microbiota-transplantation-fmt/

....but it is somewhat tucked away/kinda hard to find.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

You know what I miss being able to eat all the time? Stupid as it may sound, but peanut butter & jelly sandwiches. I love 'em. Trouble is, if I eat more than one a week? I can tell, it gums me up inside (it's the peanuts). The whole trick to making these great sandwiches is always use more jelly than peanut butter. I always use two different flavors of jelly on them now, it tastes better to me.

I've only had about two PB & J sandwiches in the last four or five months, but I think I'll try for once a week now, unless I get too blocked up from them (sighs).

I miss being a normal pooper, I really do.










P.S. ^Mmmmmmmmmm!^


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

mmmmmmmmmm is right!

so sorry you have problems with peanut butter! PB & J is one of my favorites. i was lucky. back when i had a colon, peanut butter never bothered me. neither did nuts.

hope you can handle it once a week. good luck!


----------



## HDelRey (Aug 19, 2017)

flossy said:


> P.S. I know this is wishful thinking but I would love nothing more than to be a normal pooper again one day!


I would give ANYTHING under the sun to be like this. Feels like i never will Btw, im new here peeps. Hey! I posted an introduction this morning in Introduction section..
And Flossy, ur original post at the beginning was awesome. Love the no BS and humor approach. Made me &#128514; and be like, "yup, that right there".

Holl


----------



## HDelRey (Aug 19, 2017)

.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

HDelRey said:


> I would give ANYTHING under the sun to be like this. Feels like i never will Btw, im new here peeps. Hey! I posted an introduction this morning in Introduction section..
> And Flossy, ur original post at the beginning was awesome. Love the no BS and humor approach. Made me and be like, "yup, that right there".
> 
> Holl


Thanks, HDelRey. I usually just stick to the chronically constipated section of this board, but I'll go check on your post right now.


----------



## HDelRey (Aug 19, 2017)

flossy said:


> Thanks, HDelRey. I usually just stick to the chronically constipated section of this board, but I'll go check on your post right now.


No worries. Thanks.
I will be posting in the CC section real soon with my lengthy explanation on everything ive been/are going through. I'll be open to help suggestions and advice.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I've been exhausted the last 3 or 4 days. Get up in the morning, eat, take a nap, then get back up - then after like another hour? Take another nap.







I hate this. I'd bet it's from my darn IBS-C. It just throws my body's natural rhythm off - permanently.

In other news, this thread gives me hope:

*'FMT at Taymount Clinic'*

(Click on below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/341042-fmt-at-taymount-clinic/


----------



## kikiveronica (Sep 17, 2017)

Thank you for this helpful post! I am new here- my SITZ marker test showed my transit is super slow, and Linzess and Trulance were big fails for me. I just ordered IF #1 and am excited to try it. I am going to start w 2 pills at night. I use Fleet Enemas now every day.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

kikiveronica said:


> Thank you for this helpful post! I am new here- my SITZ marker test showed my transit is super slow, and Linzess and Trulance were big fails for me. I just ordered IF #1 and am excited to try it. I am going to start w 2 pills at night. I use Fleet Enemas now every day.


You are very welcome!

Just for the record every day I take one I.F. # 1 maximum strength capsule along with one I.F. regular strength capsule during my main meal of the day, every day.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Idle hands are the devil's workshop.

So I was sitting around my apartment tonight and said to myself, "I really want some popcorn." I haven't eaten popcorn in about 4 or 5 years, since a little bit after my CC hit me. Why not? Well, it's almost all fiber and the next day after I eat it it wants to come ALL out - I'll have 7 or 8 BM's during the day, or thereabouts. I hate that! I already have 3 or 4 every day and that's already too much.

...But still, with reckless abandon, I went down to my dad's house and had some tonight.










BTW, yes, I had Orville Redenbacher's popcorn, who makes the best and freshest-tasting popcorn out there.

Sometimes in life you just gotta have it, whatever it is. You know?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow! I had no additional BM's after eating popcorn. Why? It's gotta be the Intestinal Formula # 1. It keeps me regular.

It's no big deal, but at least I know now I can eat popcorn every once in awhile and not have to go to the bathroom the next day (or two) one too many times.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh that's good!







you're right--it's gotta be the IF # 1 !


----------



## NatalieA (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi - thanks for replying to me. I agree with all of what you have said below but I am not sure about the poo transplant. I find it fascinating though. How do you determine whose poo one uses. I was speaking to someone who works at a probiotic company here in SA and a probiotic researcher he works for is actually doing a poo transplant on himself for probiotic research - i dont know how but he reckons that the San Tribe here in SA are the ideal people in which to get poo from to transplant because of their diet. Anyway I dont think I would go that route - ever. But thanks for all your shares and honesty. I can relate totally.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

It just got cold and windy here in Ohio and hot d--- if I don't freeze now because of my CC, especially right after my BM's. I enjoy the warm weather MUCH more because of this, but it's just the beginning of the cold weather, so I guess I better get used to it.

"Turn up the heat!"


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes---cold and windy here, too, in michigan----brrrrr! the older i get, the more i feel it.

turn up the heat is right!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

One of those rare occurrences for me today, I actually have energy.










































(((Yay!!!!))) Must shower and go to Fitworks because I know this ain't gonna last.


----------



## shadytree (Oct 6, 2017)

In reading over this...I'm wondering if it came from your mothers by genes,or their biome?

They have ben able to give mice IBS with a FMT....So maybe that's how it's transferred mother to child and the female child,who has the altered biome from mom has a child and passes it on,rinse and repeat.


----------



## Jayson Nedu (Nov 13, 2017)

flossy said:


> Observations and suggestions to my fellow chronically constipated friends:
> 
> Hello everyone. I have been an active member here for a few years now and just wanted to pass along some pertinent information that I've learned about chronic constipation (or CC for short). I will be going over everything from the "just eat more fiber" theory to surgical procedures, and covering everything in-between that comes to mind. Keep in mind I'm gonna be honest here, and not sugarcoat stuff.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...omg. Just joined this group today.Thanks a lot Flossy. This is so revealing and reassuring especially to me. I have been like a fish out of water since mid of this year because of what I suspect is IBS-C. Here is my story in brief: First I started having hard black pooh, then graduated to bloody hard black pooh. Initially, after googling the possible causes I thought it was colon cancer or something of that nature, so I went for colonoscopy. But the result came out colon-rectal cancer negative. Then I wondered more what the problem is. Just a day or two after the colonoscopy procedure, poohing to me became more difficult than anything in life. Then turning to google again, I started suspecting IBS so I stopped eating all the food triggers mentioned which unfortunately is like almost all my available and affordable foods to the extent that I go hungry most times just for fear of not being able to pooh.I have tried many different laxatives without success.Then around July or so, a GI prescribed dulcolax and that has become my only hope of poohing and reason for eating. Just yesterday, I read again that longtime use of dulcolax is dangerous but unfortunately I don't know of any other that works. You mentioned of I.F but unfortunately again, here in my city it isn't available. So, my life actually seems to have come to a stop. I can't mingle or freely socialise with friends, eat or drink with them, always feigning full which sometimes appears awkward.Just sad....Please dear any solution? Meanwhile, thanks once more for your frank piece.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Jayson Nedu said:


> Hmmm...omg. Just joined this group today.Thanks a lot Flossy. This is so revealing and reassuring especially to me. I have been like a fish out of water since mid of this year because of what I suspect is IBS-C. Here is my story in brief: First I started having hard black pooh, then graduated to bloody hard black pooh. Initially, after googling the possible causes I thought it was colon cancer or something of that nature, so I went for colonoscopy. But the result came out colon-rectal cancer negative. Then I wondered more what the problem is. Just a day or two after the colonoscopy procedure, poohing to me became more difficult than anything in life. Then turning to google again, I started suspecting IBS so I stopped eating all the food triggers mentioned which unfortunately is like almost all my available and affordable foods to the extent that I go hungry most times just for fear of not being able to pooh.I have tried many different laxatives without success.Then around July or so, a GI prescribed dulcolax and that has become my only hope of poohing and reason for eating. Just yesterday, I read again that longtime use of dulcolax is dangerous but unfortunately I don't know of any other that works. You mentioned of I.F but unfortunately again, here in my city it isn't available. So, my life actually seems to have come to a stop. I can't mingle or freely socialise with friends, eat or drink with them, always feigning full which sometimes appears awkward.Just sad....Please dear any solution? Meanwhile, thanks once more for your frank piece.


You are very welcome.

Can you order I.F. # 1 online where you live? I *think* they ship worldwide.

https://www.herbdoc.com/intestinal-formula

https://www.herbdoc.com/intestinal-formula-1-max

(Bottom link is for the I.F. # 1 max strength.)

If not, can you order it at Amazon.com? I know you can here in the U.S.

If I couldn't get I.F. # 1 I would use senna and stool softener (docusate sodium) together and every day. Both should be inexpensive. You might want to try magnesium pills with that too.

I've used Miralax before, I think it's just so-so but definitely better than nothing. Never tried Dulcolax.

Also, aloe pills can help lesson that clumpy feeling you can get in your intestines.

Prune JUICE should help loosen things up inside of you too. It should be inexpensive. Even just under a cup of it gives me diarrhea.

Let me know if any of ^that^ helps!

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my fellow chronically constipated cyber friends!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, Flossy! happy thanksgiving to you!

and happy thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Kinda interesting - from 2017, I think:

*'Fecal microbiota transplantation in patients with slow-transit constipation: A randomized, clinical trial'*

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5291446/

Just scroll down to the '*conclusions'* section near the end of the article to see the results.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

You know the 'system restore' they have on most computers that run on Microsoft? When something is really screwed up, there is always system restore and it usually does the trick.

I thought the other day, "I want one for my intestines!"

Just press the top of my head and restore my intestines to the good ol' days, before I had IBS-C.

Dream a little dream with me.










P.S.

Watch, sometime in the next year or two someone will come out with an herbal pill called just that. Well, I claim the name first!

Rebalance your gut flora with all-natural System Restore ®. By Flossy.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

great idea! love it!

i could sure use some System Restore for my old, broken down, painful body!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, Flossy. Merry Christmas to you and everyone else here, too!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Happy New Year's to all my fellow chronically constipated cyber friends!










P.S.

21 years clean & sober for me today!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

happy new year, Flossy and everyone!

and congrats on the 21 years! that's really something to be proud of!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Original first page updated for content.


----------



## Magster (Apr 6, 2016)

great post. When I had C my method was - Swiss Kriss herbal remedy before bed. Must have 4 hrs in morning. I work from home. I cannot work 9-5. Im 45 and havent done that in 25 years. Always swing shift. 
Anyway. Swiss Kriss. Then Dr Oz BOAT breakfast with high quality ground coffee in bodum plunger. If its still slow and you are home at noon do a strong peanut butter smoothie or eat a spoon or two. Works for me. NO DRUGS for me. Ever! OTC or prescription. Not until Im near death and it saves my life.

Swiss Kriss was only because I had no to pebble like stools for 2 weeks. Took 2 before bed in Dec 2014 and it SAVED ME! 
Now I take a couple times per month when needed


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks, Magster - I just went on Amazon to see what was in Swiss Kriss, as I've never heard of it before. The active ingredient in it is sennosides, aka senna. (I.F. # 1 has senna in it also.)


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I had 7 BM's today. Yikes!!! That's WAY too many. It's my fault, I've been drinking smoothies for the last few days and they kinda go right through me/make me go - too much. 'I know better, but did so anyways.'


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Update: Make that 8.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I updated the original post today.









Just for the record, currently I'm taking two Intestinal Formula # 1's (regular strength) and two magnesium supplements daily, during my main meal of the day (not before or after). They work well together.


----------



## radiant6 (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Flossy!!! Very informative information I'm still try to figure it out I've been on Linzess, stool softeners, I drink ginger tea, charcoal tablets I've tried it all!!!! I'm good for some days then lol and behold it's back, my mom suffers with gas and bloating so basically I assumed it's hereditary. When I use to drank coffee it actually would make me go but it wasn't good to my stomach so I gave it up and even tho I gave it up I still get the bloating constipation gassy bubbling stomach and let's not forget the constant belching and passing gas!!! I have acid reflux and I've been on Pantropolze which I've been told by my GI to take only if necessary because now these types of medicine cause Alzheimer's ‍♀‍♀ when I have flare ups I go days without eating. Ok long post sorry guys so Flossy I will try the product you recommend thank you so much!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

radiant6 said:


> Thank you Flossy!!! Very informative information I'm still try to figure it out I've been on Linzess, stool softeners, I drink ginger tea, charcoal tablets I've tried it all!!!! I'm good for some days then lol and behold it's back, my mom suffers with gas and bloating so basically I assumed it's hereditary. When I use to drank coffee it actually would make me go but it wasn't good to my stomach so I gave it up and even tho I gave it up I still get the bloating constipation gassy bubbling stomach and let's not forget the constant belching and passing gas!!! I have acid reflux and I've been on Pantropolze which I've been told by my GI to take only if necessary because now these types of medicine cause Alzheimer's ‍♀‍♀ when I have flare ups I go days without eating. Ok long post sorry guys so Flossy I will try the product you recommend thank you so much!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is always good to hear. IBS people seem to stick with what their doctor recommends too much, even when it doesn't work well anymore. Remember, doctors get no perks recommending I.F. # 1, they get 'em (if they do) when they write prescriptions. One hand (doctors) washes the other (big pharma).

Remember to take your I.F. # 1* during* your main meal of the day. Take it every day, don't skip days.

What else?

Charcoal pills are great to lesson the odor of gas. I used them for years before I had chronic constipation, but one of the side effects of them is (WHAT ELSE?) constipation







, so that's it for me with them.

You can always take Beano or Equate Gas Relief pills (simethicone) for your gas. You can get them at Walmart.

Also you can try taking a teaspoon or two of baking soda mixed with about a cup of water for your acid reflux. I get it every now and then and I either do that or eat some cereal, which always seems to help for some odd reason.

Good luck & keep us posted!


----------



## rvz (Nov 28, 2018)

Are you digesting fats,is you gallbladder producing good bile? does high fat/high fiber meal make you more constipted/angry?make you gain weight?

C people usually have lots of gallstones blocking the bile ducts. Without good flow of the bile we cannot digest fats,They accumulate in small intestine


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

rvz said:


> Are you digesting fats,is you gallbladder producing good bile? does high fat/high fiber meal make you more constipted/angry?make you gain weight?
> 
> C people usually have lots of gallstones blocking the bile ducts. Without good flow of the bile we cannot digest fats,They accumulate in small intestine


C people usually have lots of gallstones blocking the bile ducts? Well, that's news to me and I don't think that affects me.


----------



## rvz (Nov 28, 2018)

flossy said:


> C people usually have lots of gallstones blocking the bile ducts? Well, that's news to me and I don't think that affects me.


If you diggest fats well ,then yes it does not affect you,if you have trouble with fat digestion ,that the reason for constipation


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

rvz said:


> If you diggest fats well ,then yes it does not affect you,if you have trouble with fat digestion ,that the reason for constipation


I know there are a lot of replies and posts on this thread, but as I think stated in my original post I actually got my constipation from eating regular American foods to going on a vegetarian diet for two or three months. All I had was fruit and vegetable smoothies almost every day. Because of this (and my genetics) it ruined my intestines meaning I believe I have a permanent imbalance in my gut flora because of this.


----------



## rvz (Nov 28, 2018)

flossy said:


> I know there are a lot of replies and posts on this thread, but as I think stated in my original post I actually got my constipation from eating regular American foods to going on a vegetarian diet for two or three months. All I had was fruit and vegetable smoothies almost every day. Because of this (and my genetics) it ruined my intestines meaning I believe I have a permanent imbalance in my gut flora because of this.


Permanent imbalance is a lie you tell yourself to feel at peace with yourself

I had similar experience first time i had ibs-d itried vegan diet then got constipated from cod liver oil when i went back to normal diet and the constipation resolve on it own

second time i was traveling and eating high fiber/low fat while in turkey and then went home to high fat diet and since then not been normal,ifeel like fat sitting in my small intestine like the first time but this time its much bigger amount because i went from low fat to very high fat after the vegetable trigger

I think its that fiber makes intestines inflamed and in that while in inflamed state fat is not digestable in small intestine that the problem

I had some results eating 0 fat for few days ,then introduced chilled beet soup,and had a bile green loose fatty stool,i knew i was starting to clean out the fat form my small intestine,now im trying to replicate that ,its just hard for me the low fat diet

also i had respone from olive oil but only with combination with no fat diet


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I went to work yesterday and for the very first time went boo-boo while I was there. Usually? I get all the ick out beforehand, but I felt like there was still a little bit something extra inside







when I got there that still wanted to come out.

Like a lot of us, I prefer to have my BM's at home as I want to feel as comfortable as possible while going. But when you gotta go you gotta go, so I picked a bathroom at work where I knew there wouldn't be a lot of traffic and went inside there. I felt like a pro pooper, sitting there and going for the very first time at my new job (been there almost 3 months with no IBS problems whatsoever). All of a sudden (and to my dismay) one of the cleaning ladies yelled,* "IS THERE ANYBODY IN THERE?" *and I of course yelled back yes. (It would have been funny if I yelled back *no,* but I was well, busy, and certainly not in humor-mode.) Thankfully, I had a feeling that something like this would happen and didn't "clench up"







involuntarily and ruin my BM. When life gives you lemons, make lemonade.









Like I always say if you have a job you have to go to and have daily IBS don't kill yourself trying to have a BM before you go in, just go at work and get it over with. Let nature do its thing.

Have a good day everybody!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's great that you can go at work. i was never able to do that. never. i could only go at home. otherwise, it just wasn't happening..


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all my fellow chronically constipated cyber friends!

___________________

"What do you want for Christmas?"

"How 'bout some laxatives?"


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, Flossy!









and Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to you as well as to everyone else here on the board.

laxatives do make great stocking stuffers!


----------



## radiant6 (Sep 21, 2018)

Has anyone used Papaya enzymes for gas and bloating?? Flossy please chime in on this
Also noticed after taking Linzess and also a stool softener I get the worst gas and bloating ever!!!! Papaya enzyme is supposedly good for this among other benefits as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

radiant6 said:


> Has anyone used Papaya enzymes for gas and bloating?? Flossy please chime in on this
> Also noticed after taking Linzess and also a stool softener I get the worst gas and bloating ever!!!! Papaya enzyme is supposedly good for this among other benefits as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry radiant6, I never have had bloating and gas is usually normal so no, I never tried papaya enzymes. But if I feel I need something for gas I just take Beano or Equate 'Gas Relief' (simethicone).


----------



## radiant6 (Sep 21, 2018)

Ok so do you take Beano before meals or after I've been diagnosed with dyspepsia along with the acid reflux seems as if no matter what I eat the constipation comes along with the gas and bloating and Linzess is a big No for me!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

radiant6 said:


> Ok so do you take Beano before meals or after I've been diagnosed with dyspepsia along with the acid reflux seems as if no matter what I eat the constipation comes along with the gas and bloating and Linzess is a big No for me!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you're supposed to take it before meals, but when I take it - which isn't too often - I usually forget to take it before and take it afterwards.









P.S. Did you ever try taking about a teaspoon or two or baking soda mixed with water for acid reflux? Or a couple of tablespoons of apple cider vinegar mixed with water works too.


----------



## radiant6 (Sep 21, 2018)

Apple cider vinegar seems to be working for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuvTheLoo (Apr 4, 2015)

flossy said:


> I wish too Flossy. I am well, but still the same condition. Now takinf Enolose syrup laxitive. Easy to use and convinent
> 
> ttyl
> 
> ...


----------



## mossflower (Jan 21, 2017)

flossy said:


> - Updated on 8/22/2018 -
> 
> Observations and suggestions to my fellow chronically constipated friends:
> 
> ...


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

So the last few months I've been taking a couple of aloe gels in the early mornings, when I get off of work, with food. (I still take three I.F. # 1's every day, in the afternoon.) I had the aloe gels sitting in my cupboard forever and decided to use them up. I ran outta them a couple of days ago and man, I can tell a difference. Harder to go and my rectum feels a bit warm after BM's. I don't think it helps at all that I've been eating mixed nuts (MY FAV!!!) every day. Usually? They make it a little harder to go, but without the aloe gels? It's a bit rough, but not horrible.

I'll cut down on the mixed nuts and see if that helps. I hate that I can't eat them like a madman, I love them so. If it doesn't help I'll have to order more aloe gels as they do help a bit.

- over & out -


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Just ordered more NOW (brand) aloe vera gels off of Amazon. I didn't think they did much, but they do enough lately that I like them.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Mossflower and Flossy Dr. Shulz intestinal formula #1 you have recommended. But it contains harbanero peppers and senna. Aren't both of them too harsh. I have tried senna laxative years back and I felt so sick. Does IF#1 work for everybody? Do you have good bowel movement everyday?I mean normal bm. Complete evacuation, uniform stools? I am in India and it's very expensive Rs. 8000 for 2 bottles I think. Please reply in detail. Thanks.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

GJMody said:


> Mossflower and Flossy Dr. Shulz intestinal formula #1 you have recommended. But it contains harbanero peppers and senna. Aren't both of them too harsh. I have tried senna laxative years back and I felt so sick. Does IF#1 work for everybody? Do you have good bowel movement everyday?I mean normal bm. Complete evacuation, uniform stools? I am in India and it's very expensive Rs. 8000 for 2 bottles I think. Please reply in detail. Thanks.


Hi GJ, I believe I answered these questions in another thread a while back, but I'll try again: For me, the peppers and senna aren't too harsh. If senna made you feel sick then I.F. # 1 may very well not be for you.

No, I.F. # 1 doesn't work for everybody, but for the majority of people it does. Yes, I have a BM every day but still have incomplete evacuation, which is common with chronic constipation. (I usually have between 4 to 6 BM's a day, every day, but of course not much comes out during the latter ones.)

Hope this info helps ya!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

My sleeping pills are kicking in/just wanted to rant:

About 3 weeks ago or so I quit eating before I go to bed (during the work week), which is between 4:30 & 5 am for me. I always thought it was stupid to eat then, it's really just for pleasure.

I gained about 6 pounds since we had the lockdown and Fitworks was closed the whole time so I couldn't lift weights, so this was another reason for me to not eat before bed. I'm back at 163/164 pounds but since I stopped eating before bed I now usually have between 6 and 11 BM's per day every day, which is way too many. Before this? Usually 5. I barely go at all after the first one or two, but still? Ick comes out. Incomplete evacuation is my middle name, ask me again and I'll tell ya the same.

I left work early tonight because I'm afraid to pass gas now, it's sometimes D.

I actually think with less food in me my I.F. # 1 may work too well? I dunno. Regardless, I hate being like this. I'm sore and irritated down there from going so much. Plus when I go this much I have to go at work once or twice per night, and sometimes there are people in the bathrooms already using the toilets. About 50% of the time this happens. It's frustrating.

I might start eating again after work. I did so about an hour ago. I might start taking one less I.F. # 1 every day, so that would be two, not three, but I'll probably be constipated then.

This was very manageable for me for a long time, but now it's not.

My thinking now is, "I have to eat more so less will come out." Really? This doesn't seem right.

Sorry for all the negativity. I just really hate this 'S' (no pun intended).









#deathwish


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh so sorry to hear this, Flossy. how frustrating. yes, maybe start eating again, see if that helps. good luck. keep us posted...


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> oh so sorry to hear this, Flossy. how frustrating. yes, maybe start eating again, see if that helps. good luck. keep us posted...


Oh, you know I will! lol. This is the perfect website to learn stuff and complain about your BM's. You can't do that in regular life too much, people don't wanna hear about boo-boo.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

flossy said:


> Oh, you know I will! lol. This is the perfect website to learn stuff and complain about your BM's. You can't do that in regular life too much, people don't wanna hear about boo-boo.


no, they sure don't. it's like people say about talking about boo boo: "if not here, where?"


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Took off work tonight, will be fasting all day and night Thursday and Friday and into Saturday to give my intestines and *forbidden zone *a rest and hopefully a bit of a reset. Will eat again late Saturday afternoon. This should help.

Note: Key word is should.







Who knows anymore?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Update: My intestines already feel better now that I'm eating again before I go to bed (I did last night). I can even pass gas again without the danger of any D leaking out. Hallelujah!

I hope this sticks (no pun intended).


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

It's day two of my fast and my body is definitely in fasting mode now. I'm weak/tired/and a bit out of breath. Low to no energy. Peaceful mind though. I guess God grants that feeling to starving people? I dunno.

Good to know by about 5 pm today - or thereabouts - I'll have some food in me. I'd like to BBQ but I'm too weak to shop/stand in line to pay and then have to stand up and cook. Pizza to the rescue!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Update:

Been on just two regular strength I.F. # 1 capsules for over a week now, doing well on it. It's the lowest amount of I.F. # 1 I've been on since I started it. Also eating again when I get off of work, that also helps me from having too many BM's.

I think that not eating after work and taking 3 capsules per day was one too many, everything was being sort of pushed out/overstimulated colon.

Next week I'll try not eating after work again - it's stupid to me to do so - and seeing how that goes. If I start having too many BM's again I'll drop down to one pill a day. For me? That would be incredible.

But for now? One day at a time.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's wonderful news!


----------



## Nuffa2 (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes flossy, wonderful news! Fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Update:

I've been taking just one I.F. # 1 per day since my last post on this thread (July 6th, 2020). I'm also taking one or two triphala capsules along with that every day. I've had them forever and wanted to use up my extra constipation supplements and am also taking them just in case the one I.F. # 1 isn't enough. I'm not sure if the triphala do anything/help or not, but I'll sure find out once I run out.

Once in a while I have a bit of constipation, but usually? I don't. Less incomplete evacuation too, but I still don't go like normal people do.

I am also taking two tablespoons of apple cider vinegar before I go to bed, diluted with water. I've done this on and off for a long time. The taste is nasty but it definitely helps and is inexpensive.

So.... so far? So good.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update, Flossy. good to hear that you are doing well


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> thanks for the update, Flossy. good to hear that you are doing well


Thanks! And I thank you for your friendship & continued support.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks! and i thank you for your friendship and support, too!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

My landlord bought a new toilet for my apartment because my old one constantly ran. Plus I think this one is a 'water saver,' so that's probably the reason too.

This toilet sits a lot higher than my last one. It was easier to go with my last one. You know what I need? My Squatty Potty! I didn't have the same brand but threw mine away about 6 months ago because I didn't use it. I guess there was a reason my father used to save everything? Now that I need it? It's gone. Live & learn.

Happy Holidays everybody!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yeah, i know what you mean about the higher toilets. i had the same problem with them.

and i especially know what you mean about throwing stuff away and then needing it later. i hate to be a pack rat but there are times when that sort of thing comes in handy.

happy holidays, Flossy!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Same to you Annie!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

So I've been taking one Intestinal Formula # 1 a day now for about a year, and recently upped it to two, about two weeks ago or so. I ate a lot of non-meat food yesterday and took a dose of generic Miralax before I went to bed, just to make sure things keep moving. I got up early, took a shower and was on my way to the gym. I thought I had a bit of gas to pass and..... well, you know what happened, right? Some D came out. Just a little. Nonetheless it ruined my trip to the gym - I'm not working out today! lol

I turned around, went home and cleaned up. It wasn't a disaster but all it takes is a little D to throw me off. It rarely happens to me since I have IBS-C. 

I should have known better. This has happened to me once before, while I was home, same mixed supplements. Now I know better.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I had one of those rare occurrences today: A BM with no incomplete evacuation, which I have every day. I'm sure I'll go more later in the day but it certainly was nice to boo-boo like a normal person once again.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

wow--that's terrific! congratulations!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Annie! It was nice while it lasted - lol!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

flossy said:


> Thanks Annie! It was nice while it lasted - lol!
> 
> what a shame it didn't last......


----------



## Pajarorose (9 mo ago)

flossy said:


> - Updated on 8/22/2018 -
> 
> Observations and suggestions to my fellow chronically constipated friends:
> 
> ...


Often, fructans found in grains and some vegetables are the cause of chronic constipation. Fructans are often found alongside gluten in breads. Go Fodmap. You could be fructose or lactose intolerant. Try Pancreatin enzymes for general digestion and Alpha Galactosidase for digestion of beans, peas, legumes, etc.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

@ Pajarorose: I have an imbalance in my gut flora from when I went full-on vegetarian for two or three months, many years ago. But thanks for the advice anyhow!


----------

